# Happy Birthday tcalbrecht, AThornquist, BlackCalvinist



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2009)

3 are celebrating their birthday on 10-30-2009:

-tcalbrecht (born in 1954, Age: 55)
-AThornquist (born in 1989, Age: 20)
-BlackCalvinist (born in 2006, Age: 3)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm no longer a teenager  Strange. In general I find teenagers obnoxious (no offense intended, Breanna and others ), so it's nice to not be in that category.

Happy birthday, tcalbrecht and BlackCalvinist!

. . . I always expected BlackCalvinist to be older though . . .


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep. It's only been about three years since I became TR, so on that date I was TRULY born again. yep. Uh huh. That's my story.  :bawb:



(Born in 72, I'm 37.... and had no idea I shared my b-day with such distinguished company! Happy B-day gents!)


----------



## Houchens (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday you guys!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 30, 2009)

You know, it was bad enough when all my family and friends on Facebook reminded me I was hitting the old "double nickel" (including my lovely bride of 34 years). But when the issue get raised on PB, that's the last straw.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## baron (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you all!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 30, 2009)

happy birthday x3!!!!


----------



## Piano Hero (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy birthday to you all!!!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

B.C. your only 3 wow!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 30, 2009)

When I was harvesting birth dates for a statistics class, I noticed that several people seemed to share 2006 birthdays--January 19, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy birthday, Joel, Tom and Andrew [20 is far too young!, but a very nice age to be setting out on the right path in life.]


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 30, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I'm no longer a teenager  Strange. In general I find teenagers obnoxious (no offense intended, Breanna and others ), so it's nice to not be in that category.
> 
> Happy birthday, tcalbrecht and BlackCalvinist!
> 
> . . . I always expected BlackCalvinist to be older though . . .


Hey, you and I are pretty close in age. We rock. 

-----Added 10/30/2009 at 12:13:17 EST-----

Happy birthday all!


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday!
Happy Birthday!
Happy Birthday!

There, one for each of you.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy birthday to a distinguished panel of gentlemen.


----------



## Berean (Oct 30, 2009)

*Happy Birthday all!*

-----Added 10/30/2009 at 03:20:25 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> In general I find teenagers obnoxious...



Me too.


----------



## Piano Hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Berean said:


> *Happy Birthday all!*
> 
> -----Added 10/30/2009 at 03:20:25 EST-----
> 
> ...





Hey! You older people are mean!


----------



## Michael (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys! I also thought that BlackCalvinist was older than 3.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday, y'all.


----------

